# monroe county



## willh (Sep 12, 2010)

Not been in the woods yet, but have been  seeing a lot of deer in the fields before dark, the big ones have been sneaky so far, no pics or sightings???? I'm scratching my head, any one else?


----------



## confederate (Sep 13, 2010)

I hunt near Bolingbroke. We have quite a few muscadines falling. I killed a doe Sat morning and another member also got a doe. I think there were 5 or 6 members hunting and most saw deer. We are a trophy club and shoot only 130  bucks or better. We got some good ones on camera but none have shown up in daylight yet.


----------



## willh (Sep 13, 2010)

congrats on your kill!! thanks for the reply, I hunt near Juliette and trophy hunt also, have three mature bucks on the property that I know of just haven't had any pics of them since mid march kinda like they disappeared but I also know whats around the corner!!! they'll be back. I'm gonna try to get in the woods this weekend I'll keep You informed, good luck on your next trip to the woods.


----------



## bmason300 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Monroe Report*

Going out for the first time this year on Saturday near Smarr.  I have a couple on the hit list from my trail cam.


----------



## HenryHunter (Sep 14, 2010)

Might make it down to the club in Monroe this weekend. We are off hwy 83. Biggest we had on cam was a 6 pt, but I know bigger ones are around. Bucks are looking pretty good bmason. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## willh (Sep 14, 2010)

Got a question for you guys I'm new to managing a piece of property my self so whats your thoughts on this buck, cull? looks to have some age on him to me, thoughts? oh yeah its a 5 pt


----------



## bmason300 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Cull???*



willh said:


> Got a question for you guys I'm new to managing a piece of property my self so whats your thoughts on this buck, cull? looks to have some age on him to me, thoughts? oh yeah its a 5 pt



Do you have a more recent pic of this deer or is the date wrong on the camera?


----------



## willh (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't have any pics of this deer since feb-mar but if his rack doesn't change much I might remove him,should have a pic of him before too long I hope, he was a regular last year


----------



## HenryHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't know how yall's properties are, but ours seems to have a bunch of these guys on it. This spike seems to be fairly young though. I did not see a single deer bigger than a spike last year, but we had pics of several 8 pts.


----------



## HenryHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

Nothing this morning. The deer have not been moving well in the evenings and it is a bit warm to go.


----------



## willh (Sep 18, 2010)

went this morning for the first time, possum at 7:20, rattled in 2 small 8pts at 8:40, and 3 does at 10:00.  had to leave at 11 for a wedding but gonna take a lunch tomorrow, it'll be my last hunt till mid oct. good luck to everyone


----------



## willh (Sep 19, 2010)

no deer this morning but heard a few white oaks start to fall, anyone else hunt this weekend?


----------



## confederate (Sep 19, 2010)

I hunted this morning. Was hunting on a creek with muscadines falling. Saw a one horn spike at 9 then another spike at 1030. I aint hunting at all in the afternoons till it cools of some.


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds like I am on the other side of the county form you’ all. I am down by Russellville.  We have pics of small bucks.  Nothing to write home about.  However the bucks have not been moving during the daylight hours. We have only seen one 6pt on the hoof.  We shot one doe and let a bunch of others walk.  We are rebuilding our deer herd.  Years of over hunting.  We have been qdm for 4 yrs now.  So hope to see some good bucks this year.  We have let some good 6’s and 8’s walk.  This weekend just might be a good weekend with the cool weather.
bmason300 those are some nice bucks!  Good luck!


----------



## skoaleric (Oct 1, 2010)

Not looking good in our area. We joined a new club this year. Took my son after lunch today to check on trail cam. Didn't have any pictures so we decided to walk around and see what sign there was. We didn't see any rubs, scrapes, poop, acorns, or anything. 
Eric


----------



## bmason300 (Oct 4, 2010)

Went hunting Saturday and only seen a bobcat with a coyote about 2 minutes behind it.  They were both following the same trail.  Couldn't stop the bobcat, but shot at the coyote on the move and shot over it.


----------



## confederate (Oct 4, 2010)

SAW 8 DOES AND 2 BUCKS THIS AFTERNOON. Shot a doe but couldnt find her. They were really moving. Acorns are falling and the weather is finally getting right.


----------



## HenryHunter (Oct 5, 2010)

Hunted Saturday. Saw 1 small doe. Hogs have got to our foodplots. Prob wont be back down till opening weekend of gun.


----------



## skoaleric (Oct 6, 2010)

went yesterday morning to a different area of club, didn't see anything. but at lunch I went to scout out my area again, and set my trail camera back up.....holy smokes, there were rubs and scrapes all over the place. And I mean some BIG rubs...a couple of them went from my ankles to my chest----seemed like a really mad buck to me..lol.
I will wait till next week to check camera again---gonna try to stay out of area till then...can't wait till saturday so I can hunt with muzzleloader.
Eric


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 6, 2010)

I was down last weekend.  Move a ladder stand and setup my climber.  Found some rubs. Nothing to write home about.  We lost two food plots and had to replant.  Army worms we think.  We are ready for this weekend!


----------



## green thumb (Oct 7, 2010)

I hunt just north of Forsyth. We have been watching several nice bucks for the past couple years. Even passed up a 125" last year to give him one more year. Had at least 3 mature bucks regularly on cameras through shedding in February. 
We now have problems with the neighbors dogs and possibly some wild dogs as well. Our mature bucks have dissapeared all together. I guess they won't tolerate the constant harassment. Still seeing a lot of younger bucks and does every time out. Hoping the rut will bring the big boys back. It's VERY frustrating with all the work we put in down there.


----------



## willh (Oct 7, 2010)

Deerhead said:


> I was down last weekend.  Move a ladder stand and setup my climber.  Found some rubs. Nothing to write home about.  We lost two food plots and had to replant.  Army worms we think.  We are ready for this weekend!



army worms for sure, we lost prob 6-7 acres of hay around here, all you had to do a month ago was ride look for the crows and you found them.  Good luck to every one this weekend.


----------



## willh (Oct 11, 2010)

went today and watched one of the hay fields, didn't expect to see much just wanted to get out of the house and it was worth it seen 7 all together 2 small eights and one that come out right at dark, could only tell that is was wide and had some mass, so things are looking up around here. does anyone have a report from this past weekend?


----------



## green thumb (Oct 12, 2010)

Saturday morning I think I saw every deer in the county driving down to my land. Only saw 2 does right at first light. Seemed to be moving early. Plenty of water oaks falling and a couple white oaks.
Saturday afternoon had a spike feed on some water oaks for over an hour and had 4 other does come through as well. 

Hopefully this saturday morning will be a little more productive with some cooler weather.


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 12, 2010)

Just got back from four days hunting.  We did not see any deer Friday or Saturday.  But we saw lots of does and small bucks Sunday and Monday morning.  They were eating acorns all were moving early and late.  It was hot so hopefully this cold front moving in on Thursday will get things going.


----------



## bmason300 (Oct 15, 2010)

Driving down to hunt all day Saturday & Sunday morning.  Sure hope the deer are moving, because I have a finger that is eager to pull a trigger.


----------



## HenryHunter (Oct 15, 2010)

Heading down in a bit. Hunting Saturday and Sunday Morning. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## willh (Oct 16, 2010)

here's one that is on my list, passed on him last year several times as a 3.5 but didn't change much as a 4.5, kinda disappointed he's not bigger


----------



## skoaleric (Oct 16, 2010)

me and my son didn't see anything this evening..gonna try again tomorrow morning...hard to hear anything hunting next to I-75..lol.
Eric


----------



## HenryHunter (Oct 17, 2010)

I hunted Yesterday and didnt see anything. Dad saw 3 and shot a big doe yesterday evening. He saw 2 more this morning. Found a couple of fresh scrapes as well.


----------



## bmason300 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Monroe Co.*

Hunted this past Saturday and Sunday.  Saw a young seven pointer and a doe.  But I have a one more to add to my Hit List.  Big main frame eight with a hook coming off the main beam next to the brow tine.  The time is wrong, it is about 8:30 pm.


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 18, 2010)

Well back from another 4 days.  I did not see a deer.  Going to wait until Nov 3rd (the rut) until I return. We had two nice bucks seen one shot at and missed (however a nice tree was harvested  
Very few shots were heard.  Opening morning.


----------



## mastr001 (Oct 19, 2010)

When is the rut in monroe? anyone seeing bucks following does or scrapes?


----------



## JB83 (Oct 22, 2010)

Saw one single scrape Monday on my lease just north of Forsyth.  I'm no expert, but seemed to be from a younger smaller buck based on the apperance.  Its at the edge of a trail near some thick cover so thats where I'll be set-up tomorrow morning.

Anyone else have any thoughts on the state of things in Monroe Co?


----------



## green thumb (Oct 23, 2010)

I think we are a week away from seeing some good chasing and two weeks away from any does being receptive.
Had a nice tall 7pt come in tonight and destroy a dogwood. Grunted and pushed a little doe around for a couple minutes before snort-wheezing. Needs another year and he will be REALLY nice so I let him go.
Also had a 4pt this morning make 3 rubs right in front of me.
Of course the timing of the next couple weeks has a lot to do with what kind of weather we have. Hopefully some cool weather will move in and we will have an active rut.


----------



## buckmaster007 (Oct 28, 2010)

Has anyone seen any action towards the northern  part of the county? Been in the woods all week morning and evenings and seen one.


----------



## skoaleric (Oct 28, 2010)

I hunt off high falls rd, and haven't seen a single deer yet


----------



## buckmaster007 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah i am down off 18 headin into forsyth and cant seem to locate any movement. hopefully this cold snap will help


----------



## willh (Oct 29, 2010)

gonna hit it pretty hard this weekend taking my 11 year old nephew and we are looking for his first buck, me and paw in law gave him the green light on 2 dif bucks so maybe we will see one of them, good luck to everyone its gonna be a good weekend!!


----------



## willh (Oct 30, 2010)

me and kolt saw 2 does at 10:15 this morning no bucks yet, anybody else see any?


----------



## willh (Oct 30, 2010)

only one doe this evening , so i'm scratching monroe and headed to putnam in the morning for a change of scenery


----------



## skoaleric (Oct 30, 2010)

don't feel bad...I joined new club this year for my son and I and we haven't even seen a deer yet. We have better luck on public land. 
I think we will scratch this club after this year...no wander they only had 7 out of 25 members left this year. That should have told me something, but it was close to the house.
Well next year, I'll save my money for gas to public land.
Eric


----------



## willh (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm not scratching Monroe by no means we see plenty of deer, just wanted to get his first buck out of the way before the rut got in full swing. Well he connected this morning ( in Putnam not monroe)on the ugliest 4pt I've ever seen, couldn't be happier!! now I don't have to hear (I want  to kill a buck) anymore, now It will be i want a big one!


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 31, 2010)

Well activity is picking up and bucks are starting to cruze.  One guy took a nice 8pt Saturday evening.  Another one was seen Sunday but the guy was busted.  Several other smaller bucks and does were seen.  I have to work two days then I will be down for two weeks.  Can’t wait.  Hope the rain cooperates.


----------



## willh (Oct 31, 2010)

finished up this evening in monroe, seen 6 does in the field for couple hours and no buck movement still another couple weeks or so before its right around here


----------



## buckmaster007 (Oct 31, 2010)

seen two small bucks early yesterday morninig. hopefully thinhgs will begin picking up. til that time gonna try my luck in meriwhether


----------



## bmason300 (Nov 5, 2010)

Headed down to hunt Friday evening and all day Saturday...I sure hope one of the bucks on my hit list gets to feel the power of my 30.06.


----------



## mattech (Nov 5, 2010)

I think its on, I had a big eight run in front of me this morning on the way to thomaston. His neck was swollen and he was wide open.


----------



## BassAssassin013 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Get in the woods!*

Took a decent 8 Saturday afternoon, and a should-have-been 8 Sunday morning (broke off at the base on one side).  Saw 15 total in three hunts; 5 bucks- 10 does, all chasing and grunting.  I am limited out (antlered deer that is), and couldn't be happier.  Pictures to be added.


----------



## mason039 (Nov 11, 2010)

Any new updates from Monroe?


----------



## green thumb (Nov 14, 2010)

Not much movement going on in the mornings the past couple of days. Did have a real nice buck slip through early friday morning but it was too thick for a shot. I had a nice buck Friday evening tending with a doe but not much chasing. Overall the evenings have been better hunts for us with more activity the past few days.

If you go by the feeding times it shows most activity is occuring at night. I don't really put a lot of faith in those charts most of the time though and especially not during the rut.


----------



## willh (Nov 14, 2010)

the bucks have been moving pretty good around here for the past week or so, sadly to say we had 3 bucks ran over on our property this past week a 4pt, 8pt and a 9pt. well the urge to bow hunt hit me last week( just something about getting them with bow) so I took it and kinda screwed up normally I don't shoot anything unless its a nice deer with some age on him, well I shot a 2.5yr old 8 this morning running does in a thicket and was sick when I got to him but with a bow everything is a trophy right? anyone else seeing good deer movement? the site won't let load a pic right now so I'll put it later


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 2, 2010)

WillH great buck w/a Bow!  
Any new updates from Monroe?


----------



## willh (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought everyone quit hunting in monroe co. a few weeks ago because no one had been on here saying much, but the deer movement has been great around here!! nov 13-21 was by far the best rutting action but they are still roaming, actually when i pulled in the driveway tonight(11 pm) there was a decent 8 in the front yard! I've let 5 decent deer walk with my rifle waiting on a couple that i have pics off but they are smarter than i thought or dead. oh well, maybe they will show up this weekend(3 weeks since they've been in front of the cameras)


----------



## willh (Dec 5, 2010)

anyone else brave the wind today? I actually saw more than i expected 13 total only 2 small bucks i took some pics with my cell phone through the spotting scope, it worked a little better than i thought.


----------



## johnny (Dec 6, 2010)

i went out but seen nothing all weekend,i hunt in upson co.been a tough season for me havent seen much all season here.


----------



## confederate (Dec 6, 2010)

Im heading to monroe tuesday afternoon to give it a shot, then again on thursday afternoon. Need a couple more does for the freezer.


----------



## willh (Dec 7, 2010)

don't want to ruffle any feathers but u do know if u kill a couple ur possibly removing 8 deer from ur herd? just asking, please reply i'd like to know ur thoughts on this subject me and my hunting buddy's  have always debated this


----------



## confederate (Dec 8, 2010)

Shot a big ole doe tuesday afternoon at our club in monroe co. She like to have whooped me getting her on the truck. I must really be getting old!


----------



## green thumb (Dec 13, 2010)

I have not put any pressure on my food plots all season so after thanksgiving I decided it was time to give them a shot. The three afternoons I have made it out I have seen a would-have-been 3yr old 8pt (one side broke off just past the brow tine) with 12 other does, a 3-4yr old 8 pt, and 2 yr old 8 pt.
The 3-4yr old was right at dark and I was undecided to shoot. I knew he was heavy and tall but his body looked small. Got the first trail cam pics of him this past week and the verdict is still out. Hopefully he will be around and bigger next year.


----------

